# ? for you pellet gun hunters



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

My old neighbor lady brought over a pellet gun for me yesterday, and said she wants me to shoot the rabbits that keep eating in her garden.
I want to know if this gun will do a clean kill on the rabbits. I dont want to wound them. Here is the only info i can find about this gun.
66 powermaster,.177 caliber, it has pointed field pellets. The distance i will be shooting is about 10- 15 yards.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

66 powermaster at 10 pumps using a pointed pellet will kill the rabbits just fine. The 66 powermaster generates around 650fps at 10 pumps which is even enough for small *****.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

head shots, i wouldnt suggest it for ***** though, it can be done, but your better of with a rimfire


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

from that close just take head shots to be sure... do not shoot a **** with it ..... you could kill a ****, only at very VERY close range.

What you could do is go to a sporting goods store and get a good rifle, that is if you are looking at doing this more than a few times. That and where are you located at.... i have a pellet rifle that i would be willing to "help" in the process


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

beeman and gammo make high power air rifles under $130... i suggest crossmean premiere hollow point or any other hollow point.. really packs a punch


----------

